# What's Wrong With This Picture???



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

Surfer Coyote said:


>


whats wrong is its just a little picture of a red X


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

Comes up just fine here.


----------



## marksman (Oct 4, 2007)

Broken here too.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

What picture?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Now you got us all curious :?:


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

I saw a red "X" at work.
I see the word Image at home?


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

WTH? Why is it not working for anyone but me. Let me try this another way.


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

How about now?


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

That is some funny crap! She might think about flipping that banana around for the real thing... :lol:


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Surfer Coyote said:


> How about now?


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow that makes you feel safe.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

She better get back with an FTO. Problem is it could get her killed. -)O(-


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

And they say we don't need weapons for self defense, that's what the police are for. :shock: :shock:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

There are so many things wrong with that picture.

"The police won't specify the guys injury but neighbors said he was shot in the thigh". Probably shot himself he was laughing so hard when he saw this police officer he was slapping his thigh with his gun hand :shock:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought even the girls in Texas knew how to use guns. So much for another urban myth.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

What's wrong with that picture? Well, for starters, she's wearing too many clothes.


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

Today, class...
we learn to spell p-h-o-t-o-s-h-o-p.

Wait, no... she (no bias intended) might have really been that dumb. Or nervous.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Here's a question for all the gun experts out there, is there any gun you know of that would load a banana clip like that? I am really interested to know of any as I do not. Because if she really loaded it like that then not only does she have issues but probably had to hammer the clip in every time she loaded it, looks like she has never had to pull the trigger because she wouldn't be around for long.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

her trigger finger is not on the trigger


----------

